
Security farce: Dead Developer still on Debian keyring after 11 years - fsfellowship
https://debian.community/steve-greenland-stevegr-dead-man-uploading-voting/
======
jwilk
> We went looking for details.

They didn't go very far though.

Steve's key was removed in 2015, because his key was 1024-bit:

[https://salsa.debian.org/debian-
keyring/keyring/commit/281f3...](https://salsa.debian.org/debian-
keyring/keyring/commit/281f30c841a872f8)

Apparently Debian folks learned about Steve's death only in 2016:

[https://salsa.debian.org/debian-
keyring/keyring/commit/98466...](https://salsa.debian.org/debian-
keyring/keyring/commit/9846661d0efe3633)

The part of the project history page about Steve was added in 2020:

[https://salsa.debian.org/ddp-team/project-
history/commit/e93...](https://salsa.debian.org/ddp-team/project-
history/commit/e93b541e3fb3b4fd)

